# παραπαιδεία = shadow education



## nickel (May 22, 2009)

Στον όρο που είχα προτείνει στο τρ., με ορισμό:

*Shadow Education* is defined as activities outside of school that mimic (shadow) activities performed in school. For example, activities such as cram schools, private tutoring (for profit), and test prep services.​
να προσθέσω και παράδειγμα από χτεσινή ερώτηση στο ΠροΖ:
We use the case of Japan as an example of a strongly exam-based “meritocratic” system in East Asia. Our analyses examine the impact of cultural capital and “shadow education” (cram schools and tutoring) on students’ educational outcomes at three crucial stages in the Japanese educational process: performance in ninth grade, academic quality of the high school attended, and final educational attainment.​


----------



## Alexandra (May 22, 2009)

Δεν αντέχω να μην πω τη γνώμη μου σχετικά με την άποψη ότι η παραπαιδεία είναι κάτι κακό και πρέπει να εκλείψει: Έχει σκεφτεί κανένας τι θα γίνουν οι χιλιάδες πτυχιούχοι μαθηματικοί, φυσικοί, χημικοί, βιολόγοι, φιλόλογοι αν κλείσουν τα φροντιστήρια; Έχει σκεφτεί κανένας απ' αυτούς που δηλώνουν ότι πρέπει να κλείσουν τα φροντιστήρια πού θα εκτιναχθεί η ανεργία αυτών των κλάδων πτυχιούχων; Συμφωνώ ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να χρειάζεται να υπάρχουν φροντιστήρια που υποκαθιστούν τη δουλειά του σχολείου, αλλά τι γίνεται μ' αυτό το θέμα;


----------



## Zazula (May 22, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Έχει σκεφτεί κανένας τι θα γίνουν οι χιλιάδες πτυχιούχοι μαθηματικοί, φυσικοί, χημικοί, βιολόγοι, φιλόλογοι αν κλείσουν τα φροντιστήρια;


Έχει σκεφτεί κανένας τι θα γίνουν οι χιλιάδες διορισμένοι μαθηματικοί, φυσικοί, χημικοί, βιολόγοι, φιλόλογοι αν απαιτηθεί ξαφνικά να σοβαρευτούν και να κάνουν σωστό μάθημα στην τάξη; Αν χρειαστεί να αρχίσουν να νοιάζονται για τους μαθητές τους και για το τι και πώς τους μεταδίδουν;


----------



## Ambrose (May 22, 2009)

Το shadow education πλησιάζει πολύ την παραπαιδεία, αλλά δεν έχει τις αρνητικές παραδηλώσεις που έχει η παραπαιδεία (το παρακράτος και τα λοιπά παρά-).


----------



## daeman (May 23, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Έχει σκεφτεί κανένας τι θα γίνουν οι χιλιάδες διορισμένοι μαθηματικοί, φυσικοί, χημικοί, βιολόγοι, φιλόλογοι αν απαιτηθεί ξαφνικά να σοβαρευτούν και να κάνουν σωστό μάθημα στην τάξη; Αν χρειαστεί να αρχίσουν να νοιάζονται για τους μαθητές τους και για το τι και πώς τους μεταδίδουν;


 
Απολυμένοι 
όχι παραλυμένοι, όπως είναι τώρα, με τις αρνητικές παραδηλώσεις που λέει και ο Ambrose ;)


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2009)

Σιγά μη γίνουν απολυμένοι οι διορισμένοι που δεν κάνουν καλά τη δουλειά τους! Αυτό δεν έχει συμβεί ποτέ σε τούτη 'δώ τη χώρα...


----------



## Alexandra (May 25, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με τον Ζάζουλα. Στα 24  23 χρόνια που υπηρέτησα στη δημόσια εκπαίδευση, δεν είδα ποτέ να απολύεται κανένας λόγω ανεπαρκείας (και υπήρχαν μερικές τόσο κραυγαλέες περιπτώσεις που είναι απίστευτες), αλλά, το πιο σημαντικό, ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ σ' αυτά τα 24 χρόνια δεν ήρθε κανένας να με ελέγξει αν κάνω καλά τη δουλειά μου. Ούτε "επιθεώρηση" όπως υπήρχε την παλιά εποχή ούτε τίποτα. Με τον νόμο-πλαίσιο που ίσχυσε από τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '80, ο κακός λύκος επιθεωρητής καταργήθηκε κι έτσι τα αρνάκια (λέμε τώρα) χοροπηδούν πλέον αμέριμνα και γράφουν στα παλιά τους τα παπούτσια τα χρήματα του φορολογούμενου συμπατριώτη τους, που πρέπει να πουληθεί κυριολεκτικά για να μάθουν τα παιδιά του στα φροντιστήρια αυτά που δεν μαθαίνουν στα σχολεία.


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Με τον νόμο-πλαίσιο που ίσχυσε από τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '80, ο κακός λύκος επιθεωρητής καταργήθηκε κι έτσι τα αρνάκια (λέμε τώρα) χοροπηδούν πλέον αμέριμνα και γράφουν στα παλιά τους τα παπούτσια τα χρήματα του φορολογούμενου συμπατριώτη τους, που πρέπει να πουληθεί κυριολεκτικά για να μάθουν τα παιδιά του στα φροντιστήρια αυτά που δεν μαθαίνουν στα σχολεία.



Αλεξάνδρα, το θέμα της απομάκρυνσης ακατάλληλων καθηγητών από το σχολείο νομίζω είναι πιο παλιό κι από τους επιθεωρητές. Θυμάμαι στο γυμνάσιο είχα δύο -τρεις περιπτώσεις τελείως ακατάλληλων καθηγητών. Κι οι τρεις γυναίκες, παρεμπιπτόντως. Η μία ήταν βιολόγος κι έτρεφε μεγάλο μίσος για τα παιδιά γιατί όπως έλεγε, η ίδια περπάταγε δυο ώρες για να πάει σχολείο- ήταν το πιο στριμμένο όν στον κόσμο. Βγήκε στη σύνταξη πρόσφατα ύστερα από καριέρα 35 ετών. Λέγεται ότι ούτε τα δικά της παιδιά δεν έχουν σχέσεις μαζί της. 
Μία μαθηματικός η οποία ήταν αριστούχα στο πτυχίο και λέει υπήρχε κάποιος κανονισμός που έλεγε ότι οι αριστούχοι δεν μπορούν να μετακινηθούν εύκολα από τη θέση τους. Αυτή μου είχε προκαλέσει μαθηματικούς εφιάλτες. Κάποια στιγμή δεκαετία '90 ο σύλλογος γονέων κατάφερε με συλλογή υπογραφών τη μετακίνησή της σε γραφείο. 
Η τρίτη ήταν γαλλικού και ήταν λαλημένη. Ερχόταν στο μάθημα με το μαλλί βρεγμένο γιατί δεν πρόλαβε να τα στεγνώσει, με τα ρούχα ξηλωμένα και δεν φαινόταν να κατανοεί τι γινόταν γύρω της. Επί ένα χρόνο μας έκανε μόνο είκοσι σελίδες του βιβλίου. Κάθε φορά ξεκίναγε από το πρώτο μάθημα.


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Έχει σκεφτεί κανένας τι θα γίνουν οι χιλιάδες διορισμένοι μαθηματικοί, φυσικοί, χημικοί, βιολόγοι, φιλόλογοι *αν απαιτηθεί ξαφνικά να σοβαρευτούν και να κάνουν σωστό μάθημα στην τάξη;* Αν χρειαστεί να αρχίσουν να νοιάζονται για τους μαθητές τους και για το τι και πώς τους μεταδίδουν;


 
Υποθέτοντας ότι θα ήθελε κάποιος να επιβάλει τη σωστή αξιολόγηση των εκπαιδευτικών (και όχι μόνο), αψηφώντας το πολιτικό και προσωπικό κόστος, και ότι θα τα κατάφερνε, έχουμε ήδη περάσει στη σφαίρα του φανταστικού, οπότε επιτρέψτε μου τη φαντασίωση ότι θα ακολουθούσαν και επιπτώσεις (3ο όνειρο), ακόμη και απολύσεις (ουτοπία) για όσους δεν κάνουν σωστά τη δουλειά τους... 
Εκτός αν ξυπνήσει ο Δημογόργων*, που δύσκολο το βλέπω, γιατί ο καναπές είναι άνετος, το χαζοκούτι πειρασμός, η απάθεια εύκολη και, ωχαδερφέ, πού να τρέχεις τώρα, εγώ θα βγάλω το φίδι από την τρύπα;

SBE, συμφωνώ, από κει πρέπει να ξεκινήσει, με εκ των προτέρων αξιολόγηση, αν κάποιος είναι κατάλληλος για δάσκαλος και δεν εννοώ, βέβαια, την επάρκεια γνώσης του αντικειμένου, η οποία δεν κρίνεται με τις εξετάσεις του ΑΣΕΠ...

*Demogorgon is also a character in Percy Bysshe Shelley's _Prometheus Unbound_. In this lyrical drama, Demogorgon is the offspring of Jupiter and Thetis who eventually dethrones Jupiter. It is never mentioned whether Demogorgon is male or female and it is instead portrayed as a dark, shapeless spirit. The theory of Demogorgon's name originating from Greek "demos" and "gorgos" is possibly at work in this text as an allusion to a politically active and revolutionary populace. Shelley's allusions to the French Revolution further support this.


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2010)

Σύντομος ορισμός (από τον καιρό που είχα καταθέσει τον όρο σε άλλο φόρουμ):

*Shadow education* is defined as activities outside of school that mimic (shadow) activities performed in school. For example, activities such as crams school, private tutoring (for profit), and test prep services.

Με περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες, από το άρθρο τού David P. Baker “Institutional Change in Education: Evidence from Cross-National Comparisons” στο _The New Institutionalism in Education_ (Heinz-Dieter Meyer (Editor), Brian Rowan (Editor)) [τα έντονα, δικά μου].

THE INSTITUTIONAL PARADOX OF THE WORLDWIDE GROWTH OF SHADOW EDUCATION

The Facts

*Supplemental private educational activities* consumed by families with public-school students (Σnickel: δημόσια εκπαιδευτήρια) with the expressed purpose of helping their children in schools are spreading throughout the world. Large-scale use of *structured, supervised outside-school learning* in the form of *tutoring, review sessions, proprietary cram schools*, and related practices to help in the mastery of academic subjects in school are found in substantial numbers in most educational systems worldwide. While activities such as *tutoring* have been around for centuries, their endurance and growth in light of a century and a half of worldwide expansion of public mass schooling is an interesting phenomenon to consider from a NI perspective. Further, there is evidence to suggest that the use of these *private outside-school educational activities* has intensified over time and that they are rapidly becoming normative components of education in this era of highly legitimated public mass schooling.

In 1992, while researching how social status was reproduced in the reputed highly meritocratic Japanese selection to university process, the late David Stevenson and I coined the term *shadow education* to describe these kinds of educational activities (Stevenson and Baker 1992). Shadow education conveys the image of *outside-school learning activities* paralleling features of formal schooling used by students to increase their own educational opportunities (see also Bray 1999; George 1992; LeTendre 1994; Tsukada 1991). These activities go well beyond routinely assigned homework; instead they are organized, structured learning opportunities that take on schoollike processes. And most important they shadow the requirements of the public school that the child attends. The _after-hours cram schools_ found in some Asian countries, such as _juku_ in Japan and _hakwon_ in Korea, are the most extreme in mimicking in-school forms. But there are a wide variety of activities that share a similar logic, such as *correspondence courses, one-on-one private tutoring, examination preparatory courses*, and full-scale *preparatory examination schools* (e.g., Japanese _yobiko_). For example, systems of tutoring are extensive in Hong Kong, Singapore, Taiwan, South Korea, Greece, and Turkey. This phenomenon has become so widespread that in 1999 UNESCO commissioned Mark Bray, a comparativist of educational systems, to chronicle and document these activities worldwide. Using national case information, his report. _The Shadow Education System: Private Tutoring and Its Implications for Planners_, shows both the growth of these kinds of activities and the spread across nations. (See also the chapter by Davies et al. on private shadow schooling in Toronto in this volume.)​


----------



## Zazula (Jul 7, 2010)

http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3668


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2010)

Επανάληψη μήτηρ πάσης μαθήσεως και θυγάτηρ πάσης γεροντικής ανοίας.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 7, 2010)

Ωραία. Γιατί νόμιζα ότι τα κάνω μόνο εγώ αυτά.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 27, 2012)

Τώρα που βρήκαμε την παραπαιδεία και την παραπολιτική, ευκαιρία να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε και με κείνο το παραεξηγημένο το parahawking!


----------

